# Melting the ratchet - 10th June



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Super stoked, I finally got a really nice payout today!
This came to the yak at 119cm and 12kg
Hit the drink at about 9.30am with Spottymac and we spent a few hours getting some wierd hits and runs in not too pleasant conditions. On the return journey Stu screamed off with a great fish but dropped it. A few seconds later we saw a big shark a few metres away and then my rod went off like a rocket. At 6 metres under the yak, I thought it was a reefy, but it wasn't.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Dan..........you are the man!!! NIce fish mate, I wish I had half the expertise to catch something like that


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm in awe-top stuff-pornographic proportions!


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

nice kingy mate,hows the Saragosa?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holy crap! That's a kingy! He must have gone hard :shock: 
8) 8) 8) 
What did it take?

Congrats, Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave73 said:


> What did it take?


It took a live yakka down deep.
Here's a pic Stu just sent through.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Shit mate, that's great ;-) 
Would have tested the secondary stability of any kayak...
Did you tighten the drag and hang on, or let it go a little bit and hope it all came good??

Looks to be in top shape (the fish, not you that is) :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

excellent catch....well done dan


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Stonker of a fish!

That last pic of you in the yak with it across your lap gets my vote! Really shows the shear size of the fish.

Very nice work!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan , what a ripper king , and how the hell did you keep him outa the stones, fantastic , and the smile says it all , you absolute champion buddy


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

It wasn't the best conditions but when you get fish like that what the hell I will can put up with anything.
Well done Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Dan. How much drag do you run?


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

what dreams are made of dan, well done cheers cruiser


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

back to the good old days...fish on the line and screaming reels....    ...top stuff...the action shot on the kayak says it all..bring on the weekend..


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dats um real nice fish alright Dan. 10 points for snappy title too.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave and Dave - If its in the holder at the strike it probably sits on about 1kg drag. As the hook set, I raised it to about 80% breaking strain. The leader still got pretty torn up but the thing in my favor was that the run was more horizontal rather than straight down. This was really news good considering I was hooked in about 12 metres of water right on a reef.

Chrissy - The saragosa is great and got broken in with three yakka's . This fish was landed on the TN-40N which I always set deep.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what a great fish, 
i amazed it didn't head for the bottom. THANK GOD


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i know the bommie you were over..i have been diving there and seen the kings come throught like a flash of lightening and smack the bait....water looks slightly of colour...which kings love


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

The TSS4 were not up to the job today, they are more than enough for the Jew but these Hood are a different kettle of fish, Dan had the goods to do the job.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

thats why i use the $39.95 penn 309 from anaconda...works on everything from jew,spanish,spots,king...ect...simple,solid and effective and easy maintanence


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Great fish Dan,
The mojo is back and we all smiling again ,kings are next on my hit list as I have always had to pull the plug on the spot X trip for Kings for reason beyond my control. :twisted:

Nice pics you look so stoked and its also about time, our next outing my be called the awesome 4some landing on the beach with a hatch full of hoodlums :lol: 
how good will that be ,
Congrats mate and its been a tough season so the rewards are now coming in.................in big numbers.
Clive


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya Dan that is a fantastic capture mate


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Adelaide boys take note - THIS IS HOW YOU CATCH MINI-KINGFISH.


Fixed up your post for you there Leftie. :lol:

Bloody well done though Spooled. GREAT FISH! Wish it were on the Saragosa though .


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Top Fish Spooled!



L3GACY said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > Adelaide boys take note - THIS IS HOW YOU CATCH *MINI-*KINGFISH.


Your setting the bar very high for the Great SA Kingfish Hunt! (My money is on fishnut's garfish jigs. No scratch that If I had money I'd be going too  )


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hey Dan , you good looking bugger , Keifer Sutherland isnt your twin brother is he ;-) ;-)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Swamp said:


> Top Fish Spooled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only set the bar high for Fishnut and Water_Baby. I honestly dont see myself landing 40kg+ of kingfish. No way.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> I only set the bar high for Fishnut and Water_Baby. I honestly dont see myself landing 40kg+ of kingfish. No way.


Sheesh... a 40kg+ kingie off a yak is deserving of a place in the Australian honour role. Hope those XOS stonker hoods and snapper turn it on for you fella's down south. ;-) Remember that guy in Israel who landed that huge amberjack a few months back on his yak. It went around 70lb.

Imagine the madness of 40kg in shallow water. Your biceps would be jelly.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fwaaark. now thats a kingie...

nice 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HOLY SHMOKING !!!!! Good to see you giving the Kingas hell - well done sir !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds like a good combination of skill and luck. Congrats

Rob.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sick fish mate, looks to be in top condition too. 12m over a reef - set the hooks and pray? :lol:



spooled1 said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > I only set the bar high for Fishnut and Water_Baby. I honestly dont see myself landing 40kg+ of kingfish. No way.
> ...


thanks for putting the pressure on us while taking none for yourself l3gacy :lol: :lol: i dont see myself landing a 40kg+ either, for the record, but i do see myself hooking one and getting a wild sleigh ride 8) 8) looking forward to the shallow water shenanigans later in winter.. might need to use a small harness (with a quick release) to take the strain off my arms.. i know, im aiming high, but no point in aiming low is there ;-)

i would be totally stoked with a fish 3/4 that size 8) well done again


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

nice looking fish mate good on ya


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations, Dan
Makes our kingies around Clovelly look like livebait!! :shock: 
Wish the weather here in Sydney would just give us a break and allow us to get out. 
Fantastic fish, mate.
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats a good ratchet melter you caught there Dan. Bet ya glad you had the 50lb rigged. ;-)


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Dan can't get the grin off his face    The other pics don't do the moment justice.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like he's fallen in love !!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Good fish Dan.

Man, do those things fight hard or what?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice fish there Dan. Afitting reward for this year's effort. It can get a bit lumpy round the Cudgeon mouth cant it? I grew up there and saw many a boat come a cropper crossing that bar.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Looks like he's fallen in love !!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


You're right! I did fall in love... and then I tried to eat the bastard. It ended up being a mushie. My 2nd mushie in a row. Damn fish wrecking parasites they're meant to be in 1 in 10 but I get 2/2. A terrible feed but a damn fun fight.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> almost 9am. Been up since 630 dreaming about 12kg kingys


lets face it - 1.2kg of kingfish will get you excited these days Gatesy ;-) :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Dan

re the mushyiness... like I said it looks like you've given him/her/it too many hugs........ or that grip is vice like !!! Its been crushed to mushiness with too much tough love !!!! Hahaha

Well bloody done you legend... how long did it take for IT to come up and what happened when the gaff went in :shock:

Woppie


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Good on you Dan
You've come back to the forum with a vengence.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a bigger grin than you have and i am viwing this from the comfort of my house, weather and seas look a little dodgy there mate, Great fish well done


----------

